# Cub Cadet XT1 bogging down with PTO on



## Trying To Learn (5 mo ago)

I am at a loss. Bought this brand new last year. This year started bogging down once the PTO was engaged. Would be ok for a little bit then bog down. It would mow bad for awhile then go good for less then a minute then back to bogging down. I gave the beginning of the year tune up with oil change, oil filter, air filter, and spark plugs all replaced. I only run super with no ethanol. I was then told a spindle must be bad. I spin them and one seemed bad. I then replaced all 3 spindles and out new blades on. Still doing the same thing. Runs great without the PTO engaged. After that back and forth between full power and mowing great to bogging down and feeling almost like it’s going to stall out. Just like you were mowing grass to high but this happens whether mowing grass or just driving down driveway with PTO on. I’m lost


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy TTL, welcome to the forum.

Did your engine bog down a bit sometimes when it was new?

Do you run the engine at full throttle or something less?

Have you checked the idler pulleys for resistance? 

Does your governor move to full throttle position when the engine bogs down? Get someone to watch the throttle linkage when you engage the deck to see if it pushes the throttle up when it bogs. Keep their feet away from the deck.

Does your carburetor have a main jet adjustment? If so, try backing it out 1/2 turn and check results.

You may have a partially blocked passage in the carb. If everything else checks out OK, then you may have to clean the carb.


----------

